# yllättäen / (yht)äkkiä



## Gavril

Mitä tulisi käyttää näissä lauseissa?


_Yllättäen _/_ (yht)äkkiä hän kuoli __odottamatta __vuonna 1984._ 

_Yllättäen _/_ (yht)äkkiä housulahjeeni syttyi tuleen._

_Yllättäen _/_ (yht)äkkiä huomasin että housunlahje paloi._

_Yllättäen _/_ (yht)äkkiä vastustava joukkue teki maalin.

__Yllättäen _/_ (yht)äkkiä vastustava joukkue teki kaksi maalia._


Kiitos


----------



## hui

yllättäen = unexpectedly
yhtäkkiä = suddenly

_Yllättäen _/_ (yht)äkkiä__ hän kuoli __odottamatta __vuonna 1984 [äkilliseen sairauskohtaukseen]._
Odottamatta = yllättäen

Yllättäen/_ (yht)äkkiä housulahkeeni syttyi tuleen._
Luultavasti ei tarkoiteta, että joku esim. oletti housujensa olevan tulenkestävää materiaalia.

Yllättäen/_ (yht)äkkiä_ /_ samassa / silloin huomasin, että housunlahkeeni paloi._
Kaiketi oma lahje kuten edellisessä.

_Yllättäen _/_ (yht)äkkiä __vastusta_va joukkue /_ vastustaja teki maalin.
_Kumpi tahansa, mutta merkitys ei ole sama. Asiayhteydestä varmaan ilmenee, että vastustaja on joukkue, joten minusta vastustaja riittää.

_Yllättäen _/_ (yht)äkkiä__ Hetkessä _vastustava joukkue /_ vastustaja _teki_ oli tehnyt kaksi maalia.
_Imperfekti ei liene väärin, mutta itse sanoisin kuitenkin noin.


----------



## Gavril

hui said:


> Yllättäen/_ (yht)äkkiä_ /_ samassa / silloin huomasin, että housunlahkeeni paloi._
> Kaiketi oma lahje kuten edellisessä.



Tarvitaanko yleensä _-ni_-päätettä täällä? Eikö asiayhteys voisi selkeyttää, että kyseessä on oma lahje?


----------



## hui

Gavril said:


> Yllättäen/_ (yht)äkkiä_ /_ samassa / silloin huomasin, että housunlahkeeni paloi._
> Kaiketi oma lahje kuten edellisessä.
> 
> 
> 
> Tarvitaanko yleensä _-ni_-päätettä täällä? Eikö asiayhteys voisi selkeyttää, että kyseessä on oma lahje?
Click to expand...


_Istuskelin yksikseni iltanuotiolla. Yhtäkkiä huomasin, että housunlahje paloi.
_Ääh, kielikorvani panee hanttiin, vaikka on loogisesti lähes väistämätöntä, että kyseessä on oma lahkee*ni* (<--- huom! tuossakin pitää olla omistusliite, koska tarkoitan *minun* lahjetta*ni* [<--- ja taas!]).

_Istuskelin yksikseni iltanuotiolla. Liekit nuolivat housunlahkeitani. Yhtäkkiä huomasin, että lahje paloi.
_Lahje on "esitelty" (jopa omistusliitteineen) jo aiemmin tekstissä, joten omistusliitettä ei sen jälkeen tarvita.

_Istuskelin yksikseni iltanuotiolla. Tunsin vasemmassa nilkassani kuumotusta ja silloin huomasin, että lahje paloi.
_Omistusliitettä ei tarvita, koska nilkka*ni* omistusliite kertoo, kenen lahkeesta on kyse.

Esimerkit laadin oman kielikorvani perusteella, "säännöt" kehittelin jälkeenpäin.


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Gavril said:


> Tarvitaanko yleensä _-ni_-päätettä täällä? Eikö asiayhteys voisi selkeyttää, että kyseessä on oma lahje?


Minulle kelpaa sekä suffiksilla että ilman. Toinen esimerkki: _Istuimme pihalla keinussa, ja yhtäkkiä huomasin, että *talo*/*talomme* oli tulessa._

GOM


----------



## Hakro

Grumpy Old Man said:


> Minulle kelpaa sekä suffiksilla että ilman. Toinen esimerkki: _Istuimme pihalla keinussa, ja yhtäkkiä huomasin, että *talo*/*talomme* oli tulessa._


Nykyisin näyttää kelpaavan mikä tahansa:

_- Istuimme pihalla keinussa, ja yhtäkkiä huomasin, että *talomme* oli tulessa. _
Ihan selvä juttu.

-  _Istuimme pihalla keinussa, ja yhtäkkiä huomasin, että *talo *oli tulessa. _
Mikä hiton talo? Miedän vai naapurin? Vai joku piharakennus? Tästä ei saa selvää muuten kuin arvaamalla.
Jos palava talo oli ainoa rakennus tienoolla, possessiivisuffiksia ei varmaankaan tarvita. Muuten kyllä.


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Hakro said:


> Jos palava talo oli ainoa rakennus tienoolla, possessiivisuffiksia ei varmaankaan tarvita. Muuten kyllä.


Olen täsmälleen samaa mieltä.  - GOM


----------



## Gavril

Hakro said:


> Nykyisin näyttää kelpaavan mikä tahansa:
> 
> _- Istuimme pihalla keinussa, ja yhtäkkiä huomasin, että *talomme* oli tulessa. _
> Ihan selvä juttu.
> 
> -  _Istuimme pihalla keinussa, ja yhtäkkiä huomasin, että *talo *oli tulessa. _
> Mikä hiton talo? Miedän vai naapurin? Vai joku piharakennus? Tästä ei saa selvää muuten kuin arvaamalla.
> Jos palava talo oli ainoa rakennus tienoolla, possessiivisuffiksia ei varmaankaan tarvita. Muuten kyllä.



Mutta, päteekö tämä myös ruumiinosista puhuttaessa (kuten edellisissä esimerkeissä)? Onkohan helpompi aavistaa, että kun puhuu esm. "kädestä", kyseessä on oma käsi?


----------



## Hakro

Gavril said:


> Mutta, päteekö tämä myös ruumiinosista puhuttaessa (kuten edellisissä esimerkeissä)? Onkohan helpompi aavistaa, että kun puhuu esm. "kädestä", kyseessä on oma käsi?


Riippuu siitä, onko kyse puhekielestä vai kirjakielestä. Jos sanon, että "menen pesemään kädet", kaikki ymmärtävät, että tarkoitan omia käsiäni. Mutta jos kirjoitan tuon lauseen, kirjoitan ehdottomasti "menen pesemään käteni" - siitä huolimatta, että lukija varmaan ymmärtäisi minun tarkoittavan omia käsiäni, vaikka en käyttäisi possessiivisuffiksia.


----------

